# Father's Love Letter - flash presentation



## TruSeeker777 (Nov 9, 2003)

http://www.fathersloveletter.com/fllpreviewlarge.html


----------



## Kitty (Nov 14, 2003)

*re:*

Thank you for posting this link!!!! These true words from our Father really touches my heart, made me cry; I love my Father!!!! :banana :banana :banana


----------



## BURKNIZTIC (Nov 16, 2004)

Bless you for posting this... I'm at work and trying to control my tears is impossible right now...at least I'm the only person here~ thank you.


----------

